# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Thủ tục xin visa du lịch  Hàn Quốc, Úc và Châu Âu

## yeuhanoi

*Thủ tục xin Visa du lịch Hàn Quốc*  
Hồ sơ bao gồm

    * Hộ chiếu (hộ chiếu gốc đã ký tên, còn hạn sáu tháng trở lên) + Hộ chiếu cũ (nếu có)
    * 02  hình khổ 4,5cm x 4,5cm (chụp trong vòng 6 tháng trở lại, nền trắng).
    * Bản sao công chứng tất cả các trang của sổ hộ khẩu hiện tại có tên người xin visa
    * Nếu có con cùng tham gia chuyến đi: Bản sao Giấy khai sinh
    * Bản sao Giấy đăng ký kết hôn
    * Chứng minh về thu nhập

+ Quyết định tuyển dụng hoặc quyết định bổ nhiệm
+ Đơn xin nghỉ phép đi du lịch
+ Giấy xác nhận công tác.
+ Hợp đồng lao động
+ Giấy Đăng ký kinh doanh
+ Biên lai đóng thuế 3 tháng gần nhất
+ Về hưu: Quyết định nghỉ hưu hoặc sổ hưu trí

    * Chứng minh khả năng tài chính: Sổ tiết kiệm (tối thiểu từ 5.000 - 7.000 USD); các loại giấy tờ sở hữu mang tên người khai đơn (giấy tờ  nhà đất, sở hữu ôtô...)

Lưu ý:

    * Các hồ sơ những người trẻ tuổi, độc thân phải được xem xét trước khi nhận.
    * Quý khách đã có visa vào các nước phát triển như: Mỹ, Châu Âu, Úc, Nhật…. được ưu tiên xét duyệt (không cần phí bảo lãnh).


*Thủ tục xin Visa du lịch Úc*  
Hồ sơ bao gồm

    * Hộ chiếu đã kí tên (còn hạn ít nhất 06 tháng) và còn trang trống dán thị thực.
    * 04 Ảnh 4x6 (ảnh chụp không quá 6 tháng, đầu để trần, áo trắng, phông nền trắng)
    * Bản sao công chứng tất cả các trang của sổ hộ khẩu hiện tại có tên người xin visa
    * Bản sao công chứng Giấy khai sinh
    * Bản gốc Sơ yếu lý lịch có xác nhận của chính quyền địa phương nơi người xin visa đang đăng ký sinh sống
    * Bản sao Giấy đăng ký kết hôn
    * Chứng minh về khả năng tài chính: tài khoản ngân hàng, bản sao công chứng Sổ tiết kiệm hay các giấy tờ chứng minh về tài chính khác giá trị ít nhất là 5.000 - 7.000 USD (Sổ tiết kiệm ngân hàng phải được cấp dưới 02 tháng tính từ ngày nộp)
    * Chứng minh về thu nhập:

+ Quyết định tuyển dụng hoặc quyết định bổ nhiệm (trong trường hợp giữ chức vụ)
+ Đơn xin nghỉ phép đi du lịch 
+ Giấy xác nhận công tác.
+ Hợp đồng lao động
+ Giấy Đăng ký kinh doanh
+ Biên lai đóng thuế 3 tháng gần nhất
+ Quyết định nghỉ hưu hoặc sổ hưu trí

    * Nếu có trẻ em dưới 18 tuổi đi cùng: Thư ủy quyền của bố mẹ, chữ ký của bố mẹ phải được chính quyền địa phương xác nhận
    * Nếu quý khách có thân nhân đang sinh sống và làm việc tại Úc, cần bổ sung thêm Giấy khai sinh của họ tại Việt nam, Giấy chứng nhận quan hệ với người xin visa, hộ chiếu Úc photo hoặc Giấy chứng nhận nhập quốc tịch Úc và Giấy chứng minh nghề nghiệp tại Úc


*
Thủ tục xin Visa du lịch Châu Âu*
Hồ sơ bao gồm: (Tất cả là bản sao có công chứng)

    * Hộ chiếu có chữ ký của quí khách và còn hạn sử dụng trên 6 tháng + Hộ chiếu cũ (nếu có).
    * 4 tấm ảnh 4cm x 6cm, nền trắng (chụp trong vòng 6 tháng trở lại).
    * Bản sao sổ hộ khẩu (nguyên cuốn, bao gồm các trang trồng).
    * Chứng minh nhân dân.
    * Bản photo các giấy tờ : Hợp đồng lao động, giấy chứng nhận nghề nghiệp, giấy xác nhận mức lương, đơn xin nghỉ phép đi du lịch (nếu là CB-CNV), giấy phép đăng ký kinh doanh (nếu là chủ doanh nghiệp), giấy chứng nhận hưu trí (nếu đã nghỉ hưu), giấy chứng nhận kết hôn (nếu đã có gia đình), giấy khai sinh và giấy đồng ý cho đi du lịch của cha/mẹ (nếu quí khách dưới 18 tuổi), giấy chứng nhận sở hữu tài sản có giá trị (nhà, đất, ôtô, cổ phần, cổ phiếu), sổ tiết kiệm ngân hàng trên 5.000 USD (thời gian gởi tiết kiệm trên 2 tháng so với ngày khởi hành) hoặc xác nhận số dư tài khoản ngân hàng.

----------

